# The royal bulgarian airforce combats in 1943-44



## vstoyanov12 (May 10, 2008)

See attached pls.!


----------



## Kiwikid (Jan 10, 2009)

I understood that Bulgaria was officially neutral during WW2 and maintained diplomatic relations with the Soviet Union until September 1944. 

So does this article mean that Bulgaria declared war on Britain and USA but not on Russia in WW2 ?


----------

